# Help with Advance.



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Sprayed Advance Semi for first time today on some doors the finish looked great, For about 2 minutes then the runs started. I was using a 210 FF and cut the pressure back to just above tailing. This stuff runs worse than Pro Classic. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've only used it once and I wasn't spraying so I have no advice to offer. Good thread about spraying that stuff here:
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/spraying-bm-advance-question-24706/


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Advance can be tricky to spray. I would suggest a smaller orfice and a wider fan for doors. Try a 308 or 408 and maybe move a little faster.


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Most threads here that involve trim products running are using a FF210.

That tips puts so much paint on in a tight pattern, you're playing with fire when spraying trim paint on larger surfaces such as doors.

"Lower number must put on less paint!"

Swap to a 308, 310, or a 410 like previously mentioned.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I prefer the 410 myself. Was this one of the new low pressure FF tips? I've never used one so I don't know if that could be a factor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Toolseeker said:


> Sprayed Advance Semi for first time today on some doors the finish looked great, For about 2 minutes then the runs started. I was using a 210 FF and cut the pressure back to just above tailing. This stuff runs worse than Pro Classic.
> 
> Any suggestions appreciated.


What kind of doors are you spraying? For regular interior doors I think Advance is overkill. Why kill yourself with the 16hr recoat time. You'll get a nice finish with any product that you spray anyhow.. I save advance for cabinet doors and cabinets etc. where you can lay them flat and have it really flow out..


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

​


Wildbill7145 said:


> I've only used it once and I wasn't spraying so I have no advice to offer. Good thread about spraying that stuff here:
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/spraying-bm-advance-question-24706/


Thanks Wildbill good thread told me quite a bit and gave me a place to start.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Toolseeker said:


> Thanks Wildbill good thread told me quite a bit and gave me a place to start.


Are you proficient at wet sanding?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd recommend using denatured alcohol to remove the runs. Dampen a rag with alcohol and use light pressure to slowly rub out the run. Keep turning the rag as it gets saturated with paint. When the run is gone lightly sand with 400 grit.

I'll turn on fans immediately after I've finished spraying Advance. The air movement help prevent sags. Low temps and humidity also make Advance more likely to run.

Here's a door I sprayed with Advance last night using a 308 low pressure tip.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello all fellow painters. My old phone could not reset properly and I lost my old password. Therefore it is still me Zoomer I just added my initials at the end so my new call sign is Zoomermp.
My two cents on advance. Of all the different new products out there in my opinion it is the best. We continually have excellent results with it. It's not the size of the tip but sometimes the distance away that you have your gun when spraying and how quickly or how slowly you are spraying. Also PSI plays a vital key to this paint. I would suggest somewhere between 14 to 1600 PSI is tops for this product depending on your sprayer. We use a Tritech t7 when spraying this material. Consistently on every project we rarely have sags or runs whether it's base and case or doors and cabinet doors. When spraying our doors we always spray them horizontally on saw horses with metal brackets placed on top and bottom for flipping them and getting one coat on each side per day. This allows that you can get a thick build on the doors with no runs and sags and be assured that the beautiful luster will be obtained after the paint has dried. I disagree with the contractors who say the overnight dry time is not worth the headache of this product. Our results continually speak for themselves and how well it cures when you follow the manufacturer's instructions on dry time and you learn its positives and negatives of runs and sags. An excellent product by Benjamin Moore that without a doubt is our go to paint when a professional finish is required in a residence.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> I'd recommend using denatured alcohol to remove the runs. Dampen a rag with alcohol and use light pressure to slowly rub out the run. Keep turning the rag as it gets saturated with paint. When the run is gone lightly sand with 400 grit.
> 
> I'll turn on fans immediately after I've finished spraying Advance. The air movement help prevent sags. Low temps and humidity also make Advance more likely to run.
> 
> ...


Nice job.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> What kind of doors are you spraying? For regular interior doors I think Advance is overkill. Why kill yourself with the 16hr recoat time. You'll get a nice finish with any product that you spray anyhow.. I save advance for cabinet doors and cabinets etc. where you can lay them flat and have it really flow out..


I'm starting to agree


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> Are you proficient at wet sanding?


I'm getting to be.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

PNW Painter said:


> I'd recommend using denatured alcohol to remove the runs. Dampen a rag with alcohol and use light pressure to slowly rub out the run. Keep turning the rag as it gets saturated with paint. When the run is gone lightly sand with 400 grit.
> 
> I'll turn on fans immediately after I've finished spraying Advance. The air movement help prevent sags. Low temps and humidity also make Advance more likely to run.
> 
> ...


Thanks will try the alcohol. Just got a new LP tip haven't tried it yet


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Did change to a 310FF and reduced the pressure. Didn't seem to help much. Guess it's just going to take practice.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

First thanks PNW the alcohol tip worked pretty well. Put on 2 fog coats today (wasn't taking any chances) Came out pretty decent. 

And I agree with Zoomer the final finish is worth working through this little bump in the road. I was always a Pro Classic guy but Advance is a much nicer finish, even if it seems a little harder to work with.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Toolseeker said:


> First thanks PNW the alcohol tip worked pretty well. Put on 2 fog coats today (wasn't taking any chances) Came out pretty decent.
> 
> And I agree with Zoomer the final finish is worth working through this little bump in the road. I was always a Pro Classic guy but Advance is a much nicer finish, even if it seems a little harder to work with.


Have you heard about or tried Cabinet Coat by Insl-x? I think it's a good alternative to Advance when it comes to the running factor, and dry time. I have had great success with it on several projects so far. Satin has less of a sheen as Advance if someone desires a tiny bit less sheen.

I have double coated doors and trim and hung doors in less than a day.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

ridesarize said:


> Toolseeker said:
> 
> 
> > First thanks PNW the alcohol tip worked pretty well. Put on 2 fog coats today (wasn't taking any chances) Came out pretty decent.
> ...


 having used cabinet Co in both satin and semi-gloss finish we can attest to how well this product works. Unfortunately it doesn't have the luster that advanced does. If you were looking at final finish and want to have a product that almost looks like Factory finish then cabinet coat unfortunately doesn't fit the bill. A good urethane product but not nearly as good as advance. Yes it is true you can give two coats in a day but for certain projects where a factory finish is desired than I would stick with Advanced Which is far superior to the pro classic lines from Sherwin-Williams and much much better than their new product called Emerald urethane enamel which we just tried out and I mentioned in a separate post devoted to this product. Learn the curve with Advanced and once you have learned it then it is very easy to spray without getting any sags in your spray pattern


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Toolseeker said:


> Did change to a 310FF and reduced the pressure. Didn't seem to help much. Guess it's just going to take practice.


Three different projects using Advance. With the handrails we first use a Tri tech 109 tip. We stay about fifteen inches away from surface and use about 1300 psi. Both handrails two coats and no sags. Just learn the product and your customers will be amazed. You will exceed their expectations on the finished product.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

zoomermp said:


> Three different projects using Advance. With the handrails we first use a Tri tech 109 tip. We stay about fifteen inches away from surface and use about 1300 psi. Both handrails two coats and no sags. Just learn the product and your customers will be amazed. You will exceed their expectations on the finished product.


Did you use an airless for this?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

You can tell he used an airless if you look closely at the pictures. Plus he talks about it in his post.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

PNW Painter said:


> You can tell he used an airless if you look closely at the picteures. Plus he talks about it in his post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not familiar with a Tri tech. Either way, Doing all that detail with an airless seems risky...
Didn't look too close..


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Tri-tech is the tip brand. I've never used a 109, but it sounds right for the job. I use 410's on anything wide, thats prone to run. Jambs and stuff, I'd use a 310, or 308 or whatever.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

finishesbykevyn said:


> PNW Painter said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell he used an airless if you look closely at the picteures. Plus he talks about it in his post.
> ...


 TRI-TECH tips are IMO the best. Superior results over the rest. They are great when spraying Advance


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Zoomer I remember reading your earlier posts about Tri Teck but I don't remember will their tips fit a Graco guard?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Toolseeker said:


> Zoomer I remember reading your earlier posts about Tri Teck but I don't remember will their tips fit a Graco guard?


They fit in a Titan guard. After reading Zoomers reviews, I gave them a try and their tips are by far my favorite. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Toolseeker said:


> Zoomer I remember reading your earlier posts about Tri Teck but I don't remember will their tips fit a Graco guard?


No but they will fit a Titan tip guard.


----------

